# Regeln zum Newsschreiben



## Falk (25. September 2007)

*Im Newsbereich gelten ab sofort folgende Regeln. Bei Missachtung dieser Regeln werden die entsprechenden Postings kommentarlos gelöscht.*

Quellenangabe: Die Angabe der Quelle der News (mit Link) ist Pflicht
Eigene Formulierungen
Keine 1:1 Kopien von anderen Seiten
Daneben ist natürlich die Rechtschreibung wichtig: Fehler in einer News können den ursprünglichen Sinn und Informationsgehalt verfälschen.

*Was sind keine News:*

Userreviews
Hinweise auf andere Threads hier im Forum
Hinweise auf Threads in anderen Foren
*Tipps für eine gute News:*
Eine gute News lässt sich an wenigen Punkten ausmachen:

Prägnante, "knackige" Headline
Beantwortung der W-Fragen (nur die relevanten)

Wer?
Was?
Wann?
Warum?
Wie?
Welche Quelle?

Das Wichtigste zuerst

*Hinweis: zum Schutz vor Spambots können Usernews erst erstellt werden, wenn man fünf Tage registriert ist und 10 Postings verfasst hat (Posting-Zähler!)*


----------

